# pkg and portmaster together



## Mage (Jun 26, 2015)

The only reason why I haven’t switched from ports-mgmt/portmaster to ports-mgmt/pkg is that the binary postgresql9x-server packages do not have UTF-8 (ICU) support. At least the last time I checked they didn’t.

For this reason I have no experience with updating my servers with pkg, but I guess it would make my life easier.

Is there a safe and easy way to upgrade most of the packages with ports-mgmt/pkg and a couple of them with ports-mgmt/portmaster? I mean "safe" as something that is okay to do on production servers on regular basis. Manual checking if everything is compatible with everything does not qualify.

Any hint is appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2015)

If you have to maintain several servers I highly recommend setting up ports-mgmt/poudriere and building your own repository. That way you can select the options you want and benefit from pkg(8) to easily update your servers.


----------

